# To join CPS or not to join? Should I do so before I send in my EF 100-400mm?



## Krob78 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll be shipping my EF 100-400mm f/4.0-5.6L IS USM off for repair work this week. It's not been under warranty for several years now. 

When I hit my AF (rear button focus), I can see the center point being pulled down as I look thru the viewfinder, it seems to click and keeps trying to capture focus but fails. Then I'll push the front shutter button half way for metering or sometimes just click it and take an image and try to focus again and then it will catch again and focus. When it does focus, it's spot on. Trouble is, it is only focusing about 1 in 5 images now... 

Additionally, I can see part of the inside of the barrel moving when I look in it from the 77mm end. It will sway back and forth, whatever direction I move the barrel! 

So it's going in, I can't stand it but I need it fixed. Is it wise to join CPS before I send it in or not? If so, what level does anyone recommend joining at?

All the best,
Ken


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2013)

Gold. The 30% repair discount will cover most or all of the $100 membership fee.


----------



## pulsarman (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, join gold. I did a few months ago for my 100-400mm prior to a trip to asia and the membership discount on the fix paid for itself. A good deal.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gold. The 30% repair discount will cover most or all of the $100 membership fee.


That's excellent, thank you for your advice, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 20, 2013)

pulsarman said:


> Yes, join gold. I did a few months ago for my 100-400mm prior to a trip to asia and the membership discount on the fix paid for itself. A good deal.


Perfect, I'll do it~ Now I have already set up a work repair order under professional services but I haven't sent the lens in yet. Should I cancel that work order, then join and send in? It doesn't seem real clear regarding that. I'm not sure if it matters that I join before the lens goes in or if I join while it's on it's way to Canon... 

Also wondering if it matters whether I send it in under Professional Services or the regular consumer route? Is there any difference regarding that, do you know?

All the best!


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 20, 2013)

Certainly join (there are a slew of other benefits, my favorite being the ability to evaluate any Canon lens). I opted to join at gold because I could not justify the $400 difference betwixt Gold and Platinum. The benefits are not significantly better for Platinum. But Gold versus Silver is worth every bit of that $100.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 20, 2013)

Gold. You'll also get two free clean and checks + a neat EOS Lens book.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 20, 2013)

ditto on good. silver, which is what I'm at isn't really much of anything at this point. I did get a pin fedex'd to me. 

I'll be happy to take the neck strap of your hands by the way.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 20, 2013)

Gold. I just sent in my 70-200 IS after a drop on some asphalt. Saved $103.70 on the repair and shipping. Turnaround is fast. I shipped the lens Thursday and they shipped back Monday. If I was in a hurry I could drive the 40 minutes each way to Newport News and save a day.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks guys, I really appreciate the input and Gold it is! Joining right now! Thanks again! 8)


----------



## luoto (Aug 21, 2013)

"Sickening" to see what you get as a CPS member in the USA compared to the "benefits" in Europe (http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services/faqs.do).


----------



## Hardwire (Aug 21, 2013)

luoto said:


> "Sickening" to see what you get as a CPS member in the USA compared to the "benefits" in Europe (http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services/faqs.do).



As much as you say this, I am a plat member having owner a couple of cameras and had to replace my kit after my house was broken into and this is free and get most of the benefits and users in the states pay $500 for this level.

So while it is not quite as good, it is a damn site cheaper lol


----------



## luoto (Aug 21, 2013)

Ah, you pay for it in the USA? ANd here was me green with reading about the free check service for lens and cameras and all the other goodies. Perhaps they pay for the various "swag" you see on eBay too then. That would explain that


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2013)

luoto said:


> "Sickening" to see what you get as a CPS member in the USA compared to the "benefits" in Europe (http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services/faqs.do).




Well you get what you pay for. CPS in Europe is free, it's 100/500 (gold/platinum) in the states. I personally find $100 very inexpensive given that I can evaluate $10k lenses for free; I have personally arranged photoshoots around borrowed gear.


----------



## candyman (Aug 21, 2013)

Europe....well I signed up twice and never got any reply from Canon. Still don't have a membership and don't know why I can't get this membership. Does anyone who signed up in the Netherlands how to get this membership? Filling in the e-mailadres and country on the Canon website doesn't do nothing!

EDIT: update

Well, been checking and the webpage on the Dutch Canon webiste for registering to CPS membership does not do anything. But after some clicking here and there I got to aEuopean website and was able to register for membership - finally. That is Silver membership. I do not qualify for gold or platinum.

I guess that if you have a paid membership like in the US, you can apply for gold or platinum even if you do not have 3 cameras and 4 lenses that qualify for platinum membership. Or not?

Attached the qualificationlist:
Silver - 2 cameras and 3 lenses that qualify the silverlist
Gold - 2 cameras and 3 lenses that qualify the goldlist
Platinum - 3 cameras and 4 lenses that qualify the platinumlist

Most L-lenses are in the platinumlist. So is the 5D MK III. I guess I just need to buy a 1DX and another 5D MKIII and I am in the platinum memberhship. Hurray! ;-) 


I would recommend Gold. I would spent the money for that versus the service that is given.


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 21, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I'll be shipping my EF 100-400mm f/4.0-5.6L IS USM off for repair work this week. It's not been under warranty for several years now.
> 
> When I hit my AF (rear button focus), I can see the center point being pulled down as I look thru the viewfinder, it seems to click and keeps trying to capture focus but fails. Then I'll push the front shutter button half way for metering or sometimes just click it and take an image and try to focus again and then it will catch again and focus. When it does focus, it's spot on. Trouble is, it is only focusing about 1 in 5 images now...
> 
> ...




Just went through that. I even called them before to see if they had any issues with me joining _after_ my lens broke. In fact, they encourage it even if it's just to get the 30% discount.

So I upgraded my free "silver" membership to "gold", waited for the membership package with the 3-day-rush labels and the free clean & check vouchers and then sent in my broken EF200 for repair and my camera body for cleaning.

The silly old CPS strap and the book that came with the membership are on ebay right now and it looks as if some folks are more than willing to pay enough for those items that it pretty much covers my membership fee. And the 30% does make the repair slightly more palatable. I know, it's probably all a game and a racket that they have factored in in the first place. But I still have a CPS membership card and a pin in the end...


----------



## surapon (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, I am CPS Gold level too, that 3 years ago.
And I have Free CPS member / Silver for long times.
Yes, The Great Thing that I get to test ( Free Loan) Canon New Cameras and The Lenses that I want to buy, Before I buy = A++
Yes, 6 years ago, Only time that I send my Canon 1DS to replace the Shutter system ( Damaged after 150,000 Photos) and Tun up the Camera = look like new again.
Surapon


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 26, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Just went through that. I even called them before to see if they had any issues with me joining _after_ my lens broke. In fact, they encourage it even if it's just to get the 30% discount.
> 
> So I upgraded my free "silver" membership to "gold", waited for the membership package with the 3-day-rush labels and the free clean & check vouchers and then sent in my broken EF200 for repair and my camera body for cleaning.
> 
> The silly old CPS strap and the book that came with the membership are on ebay right now and it looks as if some folks are more than willing to pay enough for those items that it pretty much covers my membership fee. And the 30% does make the repair slightly more palatable. I know, it's probably all a game and a racket that they have factored in in the first place. But I still have a CPS membership card and a pin in the end...



I really like the strap, it's way better than Canon's OEM Straps


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 26, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be shipping my EF 100-400mm f/4.0-5.6L IS USM off for repair work this week. It's not been under warranty for several years now.
> ...





> The silly old CPS strap and the book that came with the membership are on ebay right now and it looks as if some folks are more than willing to pay enough for those items that it pretty much covers my membership fee.


What a great idea!


----------

